# Looking for a EF 135mm f2L USM...



## beckstoy (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been scouring the internet today looking for a decent deal on this great lens. Do any of you have any leads which you'd be willing to share? Nothing at Canon (refurbished).

I'd like to get a lightly used one. Have about $830 to spend.

I need one for this weekend (two weddings). I've been looking for a rental, but I'm surprised that I can't find a lens around! Online rental services are going to run, with shipping, around 80 dollars. Maybe I should just buy one!?


----------



## surapon (Nov 2, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> I've been scouring the internet today looking for a decent deal on this great lens. Do any of you have any leads which you'd be willing to share? Nothing at Canon (refurbished).
> 
> I'd like to get a lightly used one. Have about $830 to spend.
> 
> I need one for this weekend (two weddings). I've been looking for a rental, but I'm surprised that I can't find a lens around! Online rental services are going to run, with shipping, around 80 dollars. Maybe I should just buy one!?



Dear Beckstoy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000053HC5/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

Surapon


----------



## barracuda (Nov 2, 2013)

Just slightly above your budget, but you can get a new one from Adorama or B&H for $889 after rebate (have to go through checkout process). B&H also has free shipping.

http://www.adorama.com/CA1352AF.html?emailprice=t&sub=cpw-13898472&utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid62259

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/112539-USA/Canon_2520A004_Telephoto_EF_135mm_f_2_0L.html?sub=cpw&sid=cpw-13898490

Good luck!


----------



## beckstoy (Nov 2, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks, guys! I'm gonna go get a new lens.


----------



## surapon (Nov 3, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> Sweet! Thanks, guys! I'm gonna go get a new lens.



YES, YES, YES = + 100 for this get the New Lens Idea.
Surapon


----------

